# Moving boxes



## WanderingCar

Hello- I'm moving from Abu Dhabi soon and in need of boxes. Does anyone have good boxes from a recent move? I'll buy them off you!! 

Alternately if you know where I can find durable, cheap boxes to buy please post. The boxes at ACE Hardware were overpriced and flimsy.


----------



## rsinner

Not sure how value for money they are, but maybe try Ikea?


----------



## WanderingCar

rsinner said:


> Not sure how value for money they are, but maybe try Ikea?


Thanks... I went to Carrefour to buy some but ended up getting them for free by asking the shelf stocker guys for their discarded boxes.


----------



## Deefor

The Post Office also has some good sturdy ones if you still need any and they are pretty reasonably priced.


----------

